# I tried meateater's steak rollers



## stjoeguy1122 (Mar 24, 2012)

While browsing over all the posting I came across MeatEater’s steak rollers. I had a couple of beef round steaks in the freezer so I thought what the heck. The treat is while I was digging my light bulb went on and I pulled some Venison round steaks also. I used some Yoshida and added some Pepper Jack and Provolone with the Swiss cheese, and some green onions and mushrooms. I sprinkled some Monterey Steak seasoning on them before I pounded them flat.  Rubbed the outside with some more Yoshida and lightly applied some Monterey Steak seasonings

I have read many posting about how to prep Venison, I didn’t soak mine in anything, because in this case the meat was a rifle kill and she didn’t even twitch when she hit the ground and I do all my own processing so I know that the adrenaline wouldn’t be a problem for this batch of meat. But if I was going to use bow kill meat I would have soaked the meat in a mild brine solution for about an hour or so.

Smoked in my MES 30, temp set at 225 and used Mesquite chips, cooked the beef to IT of 160, Venison to IT of 170. I lightly sprayed with a Yoshida once during the cook.

I will post in the beef forum also, hope I don’t get yelled at for double posting . .


























yes they are as good as they look! thaks Meateater for sharing


----------



## slownlow (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow nice Job!!  They look great.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 30, 2012)

Very nice! Looks delicious and added to the to do list!


----------

